# Still growing?



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all-

Dexter is now 6 and a half months old (nearly) and we have noticed that his back legs are actually quite a but longer than his front legs -

ive briefly read up about it and seems that most likely it's due to him still growing and that the front legs should catch up soon- has anybody else had this ?

Kate


----------



## loulou (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Kate, Edward is 14 weeks tomorrow and yes i had noticed his back legs are longer. I was going to ask the breeder the next time i speak to her but you have put my mind at rest. It always helps if somebody else has the same question. Louise x


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

hi,if you look at front legs there will be what looks like a knuckle at the front,it's called a plate,the dog hasn't stopped growing until that has smoothed out.I am sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------

